# Ontario Easter Week 2009



## Marcia3641 (Apr 5, 2008)

I was able to book Easter week April 2009 (Law Cranberry #3644) via RCI (daughter's spring break) for Ontario and wanted to start my planning process even though I know this is a year away. I was wondering what the weather is like during April? Is it still snowing? How far of a drive is Toronto & Niagara Falls? Is the airport really an hour and half away as the website says? What is the best time to arrive so I am not stuck in traffic (morning or night)? Thanks in advance for you feedback.

Marcia3641


----------



## matbec (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Marcia3641.



Marcia3641 said:


> I was able to book Easter week April 2009 (Law Cranberry #3644) via RCI (daughter's spring break) for Ontario and wanted to start my planning process even though I know this is a year away. I was wondering what the weather is like during April? Is it still snowing?



You can pretty much get any kind of weather in April. While there have been some years when we get a light snowfall in early April, most of the snow would have melted by mid-April. You can expect the daytime temps to be around 50 - 60 Farenheit.  



Marcia3641 said:


> How far of a drive is Toronto & Niagara Falls? Is the airport really an hour and half away as the website says?



You can expect that Toronto would be about 2hrs away from Cranberry and Niagara Falls more like 3hrs. The airport is no more than 2hrs away.



Marcia3641 said:


> What is the best time to arrive so I am not stuck in traffic (morning or night)?



Since you'll be going away from the city (Toronto), arriving in the morning would be better, as most of the traffic would be coming into the city. HTH.


----------

